# Best Microbrand Watches of 2021 (UPDATED Oct 5th '21)



## jmariorebelo

Good article, great to see the Carnegie and Depthmaster getting a shout. And two handwound watches, also not usual but certainly welcomed.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Love the Autodromo as a piece of design but it’s questionable as a time telling device - it’s easily the least legible watch I’ve owned.


----------



## JustinMFrost

jmariorebelo said:


> Good article, great to see the Carnegie and Depthmaster getting a shout. And two handwound watches, also not usual but certainly welcomed.


Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated! I'm sure there are others I've missed, but this is a good start.


----------



## JustinMFrost

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Love the Autodromo as a piece of design but it's questionable as a time telling device - it's easily the least legible watch I've owned.


Which reference do you have? I have the Group B Evo, and don't have any qualms with its legibility. The added red pattern on this latest reference isn't helping in that regard, fair enough.


----------



## Fergfour

Five out of seven are 38 or 39mm. Smaller is in (again?). Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## JLittle

I like the look of the Nodus for sure. 

Even though the new Formex Essence 39mm was announced end of 2020, they weren't in customer hands till like March. Do they count?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

JustinMFrost said:


> Which reference do you have? I have the Group B Evo, and don't have any qualms with its legibility. The added red pattern on this latest reference isn't helping in that regard, fair enough.


I'm glad you have no issues with yours but to me it's a bit of a disaster from the perspective of functionality. I had the yellow/orange on black model.

Making the second hand as short as it is... questionable design choice. Skeletonizing the hour hand so it almost disappears unless you look at it carefully? Again... questionable, especially since it's pretty much the same length as the seconds hand. How about the tail/counterbalance on the minute hand being nearly as long as both hour and seconds hands.

I actually posted a thread a while back asking those unfamiliar with the watch to identify which hand was which based on a photo. Let's just say the results were illustrative.


----------



## adiuvat

Good info. Didn’t know the Universa is assembled in Canada, good to know. If only it were available to order! But in a way, it’s a good thing I guess.


----------



## JustinMFrost

Fergfour said:


> Five out of seven are 38 or 39mm. Smaller is in (again?). Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Generally and specifically that's very much the case. Breitling is scaling down, the 46mm Bell & Ross is discontinued, More Black Bay 58 references arriving than "full size" ones. The industry seems to be quite clearly pointed in that direction, far as we can tell.


----------



## JustinMFrost

JLittle said:


> I like the look of the Nodus for sure.
> 
> Even though the new Formex Essence 39mm was announced end of 2020, they weren't in customer hands till like March. Do they count?


Ran with the "announced in" date for the sake of clarity. I know I missed a few. In hindsight, the new Dietrich diver also deserves a spot here.

This will get updates though.


----------



## JustinMFrost

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I'm glad you have no issues with yours but to me it's a bit of a disaster from the perspective of functionality. I had the yellow/orange on black model.
> 
> Making the second hand as short as it is... questionable design choice. Skeletonizing the hour hand so it almost disappears unless you look at it carefully? Again... questionable, especially since it's pretty much the same length as the seconds hand. How about the tail/counterbalance on the minute hand being nearly as long as both hour and seconds hands.
> 
> I actually posted a thread a while back asking those unfamiliar with the watch to identify which hand was which based on a photo. Let's just say the results were illustrative.


Entirely fair points. That said, The Group B is very much more of a design exercise meant to play off of the 80s euro automotive dashboard vibe, rather than being a tool watch like a diver or field watch, and I suppose I'm a bit more forgiving on account of it? I can see the validity of your points, but at the same time, I still really enjoy the watch.


----------



## JustinMFrost

adiuvat said:


> Good info. Didn't know the Universa is assembled in Canada, good to know. If only it were available to order! But in a way, it's a good thing I guess.


As it stands you can get on the restock list. It seems the watchmaking team at Roldorf in Vancouver is involved in assembly. They're a good bunch. I added myself to the list after learning this bit of info. I used to live in Vancouver (13 years), so there's a bit of sentimentality at play here


----------



## yadel

Ming and Halios are among my favorites but this new Farer looks very nice in pics (never handeled any Farer in person though). In contrast to people who questions Ming's value, I think both Ming and Halios (especially) are punching way above their price point. Good article.


----------



## adiuvat

JustinMFrost said:


> As it stands you can get on the restock list. It seems the watchmaking team at Roldorf in Vancouver is involved in assembly. They're a good bunch. I added myself to the list after learning this bit of info. I used to live in Vancouver (13 years), so there's a bit of sentimentality at play here


Yep, I added myself to the list too, for the Fairwind. That seconds pointer on the Fairwind is quite nice. Wish you good luck with yours.


----------



## Zzyzx

Is it just me or does the Nivada look like a modded Vostok?


----------



## Buramu

That Baltic is the first dive watch in many eons that makes me question my dislike of dive watches. Apparenly it is possible to design a dive watch that isn't oversized, unrefined, derivative and full of over-copied style tropes that make most dive watches into boring chunks of homage-flavored vanilla.

Well done Baltic!


----------



## [BOBO]

Well written article, but none of those models does anything for me.


----------



## watchman600

I'm looking out for the Nodus Avalon2 and the Halios Seaforth4...
(I think I prefer those models of these 2 brands)
--
And the Scurfa TreasureSeeker and the WickedWatch PearlDiver.


----------



## wappinghigh

Zero West


----------



## aks12r

for me i was happy to discover airain and deitrich watches via this site...


----------



## snowman40

I picked up a Nodus Retrospect II recently and I'm glad I did.

I don't really see the 'improvements' in the new model, especially the larger bezel, which just seems to make it look more generic and a little awkward compared to the II.

The Nivada looks remarkably like a low end Vostok Amphibia homage! 

That Dietrich in the last post is certainly one that's caught my eye.

I've got a Vario 1918 Brass Trench watch, an MMI Turret and a Dailos Waveform Titanium diver on order for delivery over the next few months, hopefully they will prove as good as they looked in the reviews and photos (The initial batch of Varios, in steel, have got a good reception).

M


----------



## JustinMFrost

Zzyzx said:


> Is it just me or does the Nivada look like a modded Vostok?


Like that, but the other way around. The original Nivada came first.


----------



## JustinMFrost

Buramu said:


> That Baltic is the first dive watch in many eons that makes me question my dislike of dive watches. Apparenly it is possible to design a dive watch that isn't oversized, unrefined, derivative and full of over-copied style tropes that make most dive watches into boring chunks of homage-flavored vanilla.
> 
> Well done Baltic!


Hmmmm... Someone really really really doesn't like dive watches, apparently. Interesting observations, considering the amount of outside historical influence is in the Baltic's case and dial. If that's your big gripe with divers, here's a shortlist.

Dietrich Diver
Nodus Duality
Aevig Huldra
Visitor Watch Co Duneshore Shallows


----------



## JustinMFrost

snowman40 said:


> I picked up a Nodus Retrospect II recently and I'm glad I did.
> 
> I don't really see the 'improvements' in the new model, especially the larger bezel, which just seems to make it look more generic and a little awkward compared to the II.
> 
> The Nivada looks remarkably like a low end Vostok Amphibia homage!
> 
> That Dietrich in the last post is certainly one that's caught my eye.
> 
> I've got Vario 1918 Brass Trench watch, an MMI Turret and a Dailos Waveform Titanium diver on order for delivery over the next few months, hopefully they will prove as good as they looked in the reviews and photos (The initial batch of Varios, in steel, have got a good reception).
> 
> M


Funny, you're the second one to make the Vostok comparo, making me thing it's worth writing a bit more of a Nivada Grenchen history lesson. If anything those Vostok are ripoffs of the original Depthmaster which came out in 1965. I wouldn't have thought this dial variant to be so polarizing, so I'm going to note that there are more "conventional" dial variants available as well.


----------



## nseries73

I like the Farer Carnegie. Hopefully Dan Henry will release some beauties as every year.


----------



## J70

JustinMFrost said:


> Generally and specifically that's very much the case. Breitling is scaling down, the 46mm Bell & Ross is discontinued, More Black Bay 58 references arriving than "full size" ones. The industry seems to be quite clearly pointed in that direction, far as we can tell.


Now if they would drive the "thickness" below 11.5mm. To many of us, 12mm is not slim.


----------



## NGram

The Nivada Grenchen Depthmaster is the only one that inspires me.


----------



## JustinMFrost

J70 said:


> Now if they would drive the "thickness" below 11.5mm. To many of us, 12mm is not slim.


Depending on the watch and the desired specification, not always easy. Everyone wants an automatic caliber with good water resistance and a domed sapphire crystal for an inexpensive price point. If it was easy to make a slim watch with all of our favorite specs at a low enough production cost to sell in the entry level space, more would be doing it by now ;-)


----------



## watchpirateer

I have the Farer Carnegie and love it. Happy to see it's on your list. Always been tempted by what Baltic puts out too.


----------



## J70

JustinMFrost said:


> Depending on the watch and the desired specification, not always easy. Everyone wants an automatic caliber with good water resistance and a domed sapphire crystal for an inexpensive price point. If it was easy to make a slim watch with all of our favorite specs at a low enough production cost to sell in the entry level space, more would be doing it by now ;-)


Check out the Orion Calamity. 39.5mm X 11.3mm 20ATM. Apparently made possible by the SW300,. $1500 with bracelet. My only complaint is that it's a dive watch with a unidirectional bezel.


----------



## Fergfour

JustinMFrost said:


> Like that, but the other way around. The original Nivada came first.


According to a random google search: "the first watches under the brand Vostok were produced in 1957".
And another site: "in 1962 they began producing watches with the "Vostok" dial designation".
If we're talking the Amphibia though, yes that was a couple years after the pacman.


----------



## WizardofWatch

My Farer Carnegie is the first micro I have ever bought. And I am extremely happy with it.

I registered for the Nodus retrospect 3 a few weeks ago. But still not sure if I will actually purchase the watch or not.

I did preorder the Baltic Aquascaphe dual crown. Looking forward to getting it. But September is so darn far away!


----------



## DVR

Yesterday, Marc&Sons ( MARC & SONS watches - Quality Made in Germany ) launched a new watch called the 'Sport Professional'.
I am a member on the German watch forum and it is there that I discovered the watch.
Turns out it was designed by a forum member. Great read for those of you that can :








Selbstverwirklichung eines Uhrenfanatikers – Marc & Sons Sport Professional (Vorserienmodell)


Hallo Uhrenfreunde, in den letzten Jahren habt ihr von mir zahlreiche Uhren-Reviews gesehen, bei denen ich mich - soweit möglich - um Objektivität und Neutralität bemüht habe. Doch die heutige Vorstellung ist sehr persönlich. Ich stelle euch - in Absprache mit dem Hersteller - ein...




uhrforum.de


----------



## 127.72 MHz

The article did not specify "New" microbrand watches for 2021.

That being said It's difficult for me to imagine NTH not making this list,....


----------



## JustinMFrost

J70 said:


> Check out the Orion Calamity. 39.5mm X 11.3mm 20ATM. Apparently made possible by the SW300,. $1500 with bracelet. My only complaint is that it's a dive watch with a unidirectional bezel.


Some people are just too hard to satisfy, it seems ;-). I'm familiar with Orion's work. They do great things. Hellcat is quite nice too.


----------



## JustinMFrost

Fergfour said:


> According to a random google search: "the first watches under the brand Vostok were produced in 1957".
> And another site: "in 1962 they began producing watches with the "Vostok" dial designation".
> If we're talking the Amphibia though, yes that was a couple years after the pacman.


We are talking about the specific watches that people are claiming the Nivada is a "copy of" in any way. Thus, yes. The Amphibia. But thanks for that.


----------



## JustinMFrost

DVR said:


> Yesterday, Marc&Sons ( MARC & SONS watches - Quality Made in Germany ) launched a new watch called the 'Sport Professional'.
> I am a member on the German watch forum and it is there that I discovered the watch.
> Turns out it was designed by a forum member. Great read for those of you that can :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selbstverwirklichung eines Uhrenfanatikers – Marc & Sons Sport Professional (Vorserienmodell)
> 
> 
> Hallo Uhrenfreunde, in den letzten Jahren habt ihr von mir zahlreiche Uhren-Reviews gesehen, bei denen ich mich - soweit möglich - um Objektivität und Neutralität bemüht habe. Doch die heutige Vorstellung ist sehr persönlich. Ich stelle euch - in Absprache mit dem Hersteller - ein...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uhrforum.de


Interesting... Still not a brand that i see or hear much about.


----------



## JustinMFrost

127.72 MHz said:


> The article did not specify "New" microbrand watches for 2021.
> 
> That being said It's difficult for me to imagine NTH not making this list,....


I'm not going to debate the semantics of title selection, as the intent was quite clear in the opening of the article, in case you skipped your way through to the comments 

I don't see why NTH would have made the list, as they've just been rehashing the same designs over the last year or two, far as I have seen/read.


----------



## Fergfour

JustinMFrost said:


> We are talking about the specific watches that people are claiming the Nivada is a "copy of" in any way. Thus, yes. The Amphibia. But thanks for that.


Weird because I've had like 30 Vostok Amphibias. None have had hands, markers, or cases like the Nivada, but people see what people see I guess.


----------



## JustinMFrost

Fergfour said:


> Weird because I've had like 30 Vostok Amphibias. None have had hands, markers, or cases like the Nivada, but people see what people see I guess.


Agreed. The varying perspective of homage/design inspiration/similarity is always an interesting topic.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

JustinMFrost said:


> I'm not going to debate the semantics of title selection, as the intent was quite clear in the opening of the article, in case you skipped your way through to the comments
> 
> I don't see why NTH would have made the list, as they've just been rehashing the same designs over the last year or two, far as I have seen/read.


The is *nothing *"Semantic" about the title of *any* article or paper, period. (As *any *basic composition class plainly clarifies.)  Knowing this fact, you are not prepared to debate the point at all.

NTH has been rehashing the same designs in precisely the same manor as Omega, Rolex and Longines have for years,...

You are indeed entitled to your opinion though.


----------



## JustinMFrost

127.72 MHz said:


> The is *nothing *"Semantic" about the title of *any* article or paper, period. (As *any *basic composition class plainly clarifies.)  Knowing this fact, you are not prepared to debate the point at all.
> 
> NTH has been rehashing the same designs in precisely the same manor as Omega, Rolex and Longines have for years,...
> 
> You are indeed entitled to your opinion though.


Thank you for your thoughtful observations.


----------



## The watch knob

yadel said:


> Ming and Halios are among my favorites but this new Farer looks very nice in pics (never handeled any Farer in person though). In contrast to people who questions Ming's value, I think both Ming and Halios (especially) are punching way above their price point. Good article.


I own a Farer Moritz, which is the same case/movement but different dial. It is well finished and hugs the wrist nicely. You won't be disappointed if you end up getting one.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

The Baltic Aquascaphe is indeed classic in it's lines and overall profile. The Tropic strap is also timeless and an excellent choice for a classic sport watch.

The Halos Universa, another winner. It shares the classic lines of a few of Eddie Platts SMITHS offerings over at time factors. It's really refreshing to see case sizes come back to older school norms in the 36 - 40mm range.


----------



## DSZ44

The watch knob said:


> I own a Farer Moritz, which is the same case/movement but different dial. It is well finished and hugs the wrist nicely. You won't be disappointed if you end up getting one.


Just ordered the Roché world timer for something new and fun (fingers crossed it looks good on a NATO). Seems like their quality is pretty good from feedback I've read. Really looking forward to seeing it in the metalC fingers crossed I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesNgAK

Just ordered a Direnzo, really love the dial design and the integrated bracelet + block case. Can't wait!


----------



## nseries73

Just got these 2 watches from Dan Henry.



















For a micro brand, the finishing is immaculate. The diver is out of this world for this price range.


----------



## joeax61

Zzyzx said:


> Is it just me or does the Nivada look like a modded Vostok?


Or a Benarus Moray!


----------



## Jbrowland

Thanks for the excellent article. I keep trying to buy the big brands but more excellent micros pop up to steal my money and eyeballs away. The Vario Trench, the SWC Bunker, and the Traska Summiteer all found their way to my home. Clearly I have a thing for field watches. The red Phoibos Eagle Ray Compressor was also a nice and slightly funky addition. There are so many excellently made micros under $500 right now. That Bunker is maybe the best of the lot. It has everything you could ask for in a $1000 field watch for $400.


----------



## Jbrowland

anshuldhamande12 said:


> The Nodus orange took my breath away!


Agreed. I have been drooling over Seiko Orange Monsters lately and that orange Nodus could scratch the itch better than Heimdallr.


----------



## alex_b

Is it me or does the Nodus have a strong resemblance to the Breitling SuperOcean Heritage?


----------



## m j b

Great article, thanks. Nice to see some alternatives to the usual suspects.


----------



## Dano14

JustinMFrost said:


> Last week we went on about some of the new releases from Watches & Wonders, many of which come with steep sticker prices and scarce availability. This time we're taking a look at the other end of the spectrum, as there have already been quite a few fantastic new releases in the microbrand sphere that are (at least in contrast) quite affordable. Most of the watches in this list are either freshly released, or soon to be, and unfortunately a few of them are a tad more scarce than others. That said, there's still a fair bit to choose from, and more to be added to this list as time goes on.
> 
> So, shall we?
> 
> *Farer Carnegie Chronograph*
> View attachment 15837436
> 
> 
> Generally speaking we're thrilled to see more 3-register hand-wound chronographs hitting the market as of late, and just recently Farer added to their existing line with the new Carnegie. Once again relying on Sellita's SW510 BH Elaboré grade movement, the Carnegie sticks with the classic racing chronograph vibe. This time we're seeing a charming matte teal dial with recessed sunray blue subdials supplying ample contrast. A navy ceramic bezel ties it all together, as does the navy leather strap, though buyers can choose from 7 different leather strap options. The watch measures 42mm across, 13.7mm thick (measuring to the peak of the domed crystal), and is a modest 44mm from lug to lug. These dimensions are along the same lines as later era vintage Autavia models, though the domed crystal and more contoured case profile give it a more slender overall feel. Like most chronographs using this caliber, its price comes in just under $2,000 USD.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Nodus Retrospect III*
> *
> View attachment 15837749
> *
> 
> Technically these haven't formally come to market yet, but the new Nodus Retrospect III will be arriving soon with a host of updates over the previous model. Its bezel is a touch larger, as is the 12 o'clock triangle on the bezel. It has new case chamfers, a decoupling mechanism has been added to the Seiko NH35 movement, the lug-to-lug length is shrinking, and the lip between the lugs that separate the case and bracelet has been removed. Alongside all of this, the bracelet has been updated accordingly and includes a quick-change function. These are all minor tweaks to an already easy-to-love design (I still own and love the yellow dial Retrospect II), but each change is an incremental improvement that will be appreciated by all. You can expect these to be formally announced and available shortly.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Baltic Aquascaphe Dual-Crown*
> 
> View attachment 15837758
> 
> 
> Another recent launch, and one that's currently in for review here at Watchuseek, the Baltic Aquascaphe Dual-Crown is the latest in a slew of dual crown compressor-style watches to surface from smaller brands in the last couple of years. Credit where credit is due, Baltic has hit all the key touch points to make this piece a winner. The size-39mm diameter, 47mm lug-to-lug, and 11.9mm thick-lands in a great sweet spot that will fit a wide range of wrists comfortably. The relatively flat profile and long lug length give it more substance than other 39mm options out there, without becoming oversized like the 42mm Longines Legend Diver. It's setting crown is screw-down with a single pull-out position (thanks to the Miyota 9039), whereas the bezel setting crown does not. That said, there's enough resistance when setting to keep it from inadvertently wandering. Preorders continue until early May, with deliveries in September. There are three references in total, including the blue dial above, a black dial, and an additional black dial reference in a black PVD case.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Ming 17.09*
> *
> View attachment 15837767
> *
> 
> Let's talk about this one for a moment, as the latest Ming watches launch triggered yet another typhoon of debate across the watch world. Speaking of the watch itself, it remains true to the Ming design ethos, is beautifully detailed, and while some will claim these watches are overpriced, most who've handled them will beg to differ-myself included. Like the Nodus, I still own my Ming 17.03 GMT, and aside from the crown riding a bit low in the case there isn't a single detail on the watch I dislike, nor do I question the value of its list price.
> 
> The sticking point with Ming for a lot of folks is the production volume, as well as the scarce availability. The same way many of us can't be bothered to care about steel Rolex releases because they're impossible to get your hands on, many of us don't want to contend with the ultra-narrow ordering window for a new Ming that tends to sell out within 5 minutes or less. This go around, Ming attempted to do something different, by opening up a preorder batch of watches. These were not limited in volume, and the idea was that anyone who wanted to order one could get their order in within the prescribed time frame without fear of stock running out. That said, this system isn't without its flaws either.
> 
> My main issue with this, and the issue that many others have with it, is that this was a pre-order for a production run whose deliveries aren't slated to start until March of 2021, and holding your spot meant a 50% deposit (roughly 975 CHF, if I recall correctly). On one hand, if you really really really want the watch, this is your only real option to get your hands on one. On the other, That's a long time to effectively be giving Ming an interest-free loan while waiting for your watch. If it were me? I'd hold my funds for something else that sparks my interest, but then again I already have the other reference in the collection. I'm not opposed to a pre-order system, and they've proved to work well for some brands, but the idea of a 11+ months is a bit of a touch pill to swallow. Yes, there are other brands that can leave you waiting as long or longer, but in those cases we're talking a different spectrum of brands altogether (Dufour, Akrivia, Gronefeld, and others).
> 
> The reality of the matter is this. Ming's watches remain very popular, and regardless of what any of us in the industry say or do, Ming is by no means beholden to us to change his practices, increase his production volume, or really even listen to or care about any of this. He's making great watches, and unless things change, there will still be a healthy line of people waiting to pull the trigger.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Nivada Grenchen Depthmaster*
> 
> View attachment 15837782
> 
> And now for something completely different, though unfortunately another watch that's presently sold out (more are coming in July, so we're told), this is the Nivada Grenchen Depthmaster. Known to most vintage collectors as the "Pac-Man" due to the peculiar design of its indices, this is the third big launch from the brand that was brought back to life in 2018. For those of you drawing parallels to Vostok in the comments, the original Nivada Grenchen Depthmaster that this is based on is from 1965, pre-dating anything you may be calling it a homage of. For those less keen on the Pac-Man dial, there are also references of the Depthmaster available with more conventional numerals on the dial.
> 
> As it stands, the brand solely focuses on reissues of historic Nivada Grenchen models, but based on my experience with the mouthful of a Chronomaster Aviator Sea Diver, this is a brand that's been putting in a lot of work to get all of the details just right. A vintage reissue might not be your cup of tea, but if it is, it's a damned good one. The reissue Depthmaster has been thoroughly modernized, with the use of a sapphire crystal and helium escape valve in order to achieve its 1,000m water resistance. To stick with an authentic feel, its case size has increased by a modest 1mm over the original, measuring 39mm in diameter and 47mm lug-to-lug.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Halios Universa*
> 
> *
> View attachment 15837823
> *
> Speaking of watches that are hard to get and/or involve a fair amount of waiting, Enter the Halios Universa. Halios has been in the game for 12 years now, and its cult following is as strong as ever. These watches may take whispers of influence here and there from decades past, but by and large every Halios reference has its own unique vibe all while seeming part of one cohesive collection. In the case of the Universa, we're looking at a 38mm tool-meets-field watch, powered by a Sellita SW 210-1 hand-wound movement. The big change with the Universa is the production process. Previously, most of the Halios watch production would take place offshore, with final QC and shipping taking place in Vancouver, Canada. With the Universa, the assembly of watches is also taking place in Vancouver, and the watches are being released in small batches as they are completed. Even with this added production cost, the Universa remains at a very respectable $735 price of entry (plus global shipping).
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Autodromo Group B Night Stage III*
> View attachment 15837831
> 
> Last but certainly not least, this latest edition of the ultralight ultra-slim Autodromo Group B hit the market, dubbed the Night Stage III. It's currently in pre-order stage for $975, with deliveries coming in May. Limited to only 200 pieces, the new reference maintains all of the same automotive-inspired style of its predecessors, and odds are if you're not a car geek at all this will do nothing for you. Powered by a Miyota 9015, the titanium 39mm case is only 9mm thick, and even when fitted on its integrated bracelet, this thing is a featherweight on the wrist. If the retro funk red and black dial is a bit intense for your tastes, Autodromo offers a more "tame version" of the Group B Series 2. It's worth noting that if you're only familiar with the early version of this watch, long gone are the pass-through style lugs. These newer models can all be fitted with conventional straps if desired.
> 
> *Learn More*


Thanks for posting this. I try to keep up on the micros, but did not know about Nivada Grenchen.


----------



## NatsuDragneel

Great article. I like the design (very omega looking) but with a cool color theme of the Farer.


----------



## ireney32

Great article, totally agree, most of the ones that have caught my eye made your list (Halios, Baltic, Ming) except for the new Direnzo. Unfortunately the new Direnzo in white is already sold out, boo. Tried to place myself on the waitlist for a Halios Universa, haven't received a confirmation email from Jason so not sure if it got missed. Told myself I shouldn't buy any more watches in 2021 but the pre-order pricing for the blue Baltic Aquascaphe is tempting...


----------



## Squirrelly

nseries73 said:


> Just got these 2 watches from Dan Henry.
> 
> View attachment 15842326
> 
> 
> View attachment 15842327
> 
> 
> For a micro brand, the finishing is immaculate. The diver is out of this world for this price range.


I'll submit another vote for Dan Henry! Here's my "1939":


----------



## Fergfour

moshestrugano said:


> Moshe Strugano (Attorney - Moshe Strugano and Co Law firm) I love watches. I have big collection of luxury watches


And this is relevant to best microbrands of 2021 how?


----------



## JustinMFrost

alex_b said:


> Is it me or does the Nodus have a strong resemblance to the Breitling SuperOcean Heritage?


I will give that to you in a couple of respects, the concave bezel primarily. In hand/on wrist they are VERY different watches.


----------



## JustinMFrost

Dano14 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I try to keep up on the micros, but did not know about Nivada Grenchen.


Very welcome! I'm already due to add a few extra things to this list. Forgot about Kurono Tokyo Chronograph 2, as well as the Synchron. Surprising because I have one on order and the other on my wrist presently...


----------



## JustinMFrost

Squirrelly said:


> I'll submit another vote for Dan Henry! Here's my "1939":
> View attachment 15847551


Was this a 2021 launch?


----------



## JustinMFrost

CW_Watch Shop said:


> Great article! Really liking the Nodus pieces!


Thanks! I like all the little tweaks they tackled for V3.


----------



## jmichaelc

Jbrowland said:


> The red Phoibos Eagle Ray Compressor was also a nice and slightly funky addition.


I was excited to see the Compressor because I got an earlier gold GMT and thought that the new bezel with fewer numbers on it was an improvement. However, I'm going to get rid of the GMT because the gold edges on the hands and indices make it a bit too fancy for my tastes, even if dressed down with a nato strap. I wish I could get the gold luminova dial, black face, and the white "automatic" from the red Compressor. But it's probably good I can't -- I have a one-in, one-out rule for watches now, and I'm not sure what I'd part with.


----------



## whats_shakin

The lack of Brew (although their 2021 releases so far have been re-releases of old models, so I understand not including them), Kurono Chronograph2, and Traska makes me sad. Although I loved the fact the Farer chrono was included -- at under $2k USD, 41mm wide, ceramic bezel, 12mm high (not counting the domed crystal), 44mm lug to lug, and decorated displayback SW510, I don't understand how there are any left for sale.


----------



## Wolfpack98

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Love the Autodromo as a piece of design but it's questionable as a time telling device - it's easily the least legible watch I've owned.


Yeah those full length minute tick marks sure make it seem busy and I could see difficult. If you leave at the last minute like I do to go somewhere I would constantly be doing a double, or triple take.


----------



## Wolfpack98

watchman600 said:


> I'm looking out for the Nodus Avalon2 and the Halios Seaforth4...
> (I think I prefer those models of these 2 brands)
> --
> And the Scurfa TreasureSeeker and the WickedWatch PearlDiver.


I like 1-2 of those Scurfa watches. Thanks for the mention.


----------



## Jbrowland

whats_shakin said:


> The lack of Brew (although their 2021 releases so far have been re-releases of old models, so I understand not including them), Kurono Chronograph2, and Traska makes me sad. Although I loved the fact the Farer chrono was included -- at under $2k USD, 41mm wide, ceramic bezel, 12mm high (not counting the domed crystal), 44mm lug to lug, and decorated displayback SW510, I don't understand how there are any left for sale.


Yes! Brew is one of my all time faves! I'm wearing my Retrograph now.



jmichaelc said:


> I was excited to see the Compressor because I got an earlier gold GMT and thought that the new bezel with fewer numbers on it was an improvement. However, I'm going to get rid of the GMT because the gold edges on the hands and indices make it a bit too fancy for my tastes, even if dressed down with a nato strap. I wish I could get the gold luminova dial, black face, and the white "automatic" from the red Compressor. But it's probably good I can't -- I have a one-in, one-out rule for watches now, and I'm not sure what I'd part with.


I have been looking for a Phoibos GMT for some time now. Although the gilt/black is my least favorite color, send me a message if you decide to part with it please.


----------



## Wolfpack98

Jbrowland said:


> Yes! Brew is one of my all time faves! I'm wearing my Retrograph now.
> 
> I have been looking for a Phoibos GMT for some time now. Although the gilt/black is my least favorite color, send me a message if you decide to part with it please.


Long Island Watch is an AD for Phoibus. He's out of the GMT's right now though.





Phoibos Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch


Phoibos makes highly reliable and very affordable quartz and automatic watches of their own design.




longislandwatch.com


----------



## Jbrowland

Wolfpack98 said:


> Long Island Watch is an AD for Phoibus. He's out of the GMT's right now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoibos Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch
> 
> 
> Phoibos makes highly reliable and very affordable quartz and automatic watches of their own design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longislandwatch.com


Thanks. Yes. Marc is a great guy. I own one of his excellent Islanders. Unfortunately, everyone is out of the Phoibos GMT's and have been for a long time. I emailed Phoibos about bringing it back. I'll update when they reply. They usually respond quickly.

EDIT: Phoibos responded and said that they are not currently planning to bring the GMT back. Booh!


----------



## twilliams

JustinMFrost said:


> Last week we went on about some of the new releases from Watches & Wonders, many of which come with steep sticker prices and scarce availability. This time we're taking a look at the other end of the spectrum, as there have already been quite a few fantastic new releases in the microbrand sphere that are (at least in contrast) quite affordable. Most of the watches in this list are either freshly released, or soon to be, and unfortunately a few of them are a tad more scarce than others. That said, there's still a fair bit to choose from, and more to be added to this list as time goes on.
> 
> So, shall we?
> 
> *Farer Carnegie Chronograph*
> View attachment 15837436
> 
> 
> Generally speaking we're thrilled to see more 3-register hand-wound chronographs hitting the market as of late, and just recently Farer added to their existing line with the new Carnegie. Once again relying on Sellita's SW510 BH Elaboré grade movement, the Carnegie sticks with the classic racing chronograph vibe. This time we're seeing a charming matte teal dial with recessed sunray blue subdials supplying ample contrast. A navy ceramic bezel ties it all together, as does the navy leather strap, though buyers can choose from 7 different leather strap options. The watch measures 42mm across, 13.7mm thick (measuring to the peak of the domed crystal), and is a modest 44mm from lug to lug. These dimensions are along the same lines as later era vintage Autavia models, though the domed crystal and more contoured case profile give it a more slender overall feel. Like most chronographs using this caliber, its price comes in just under $2,000 USD.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Nodus Retrospect III*
> *
> View attachment 15837749
> *
> 
> Technically these haven't formally come to market yet, but the new Nodus Retrospect III will be arriving soon with a host of updates over the previous model. Its bezel is a touch larger, as is the 12 o'clock triangle on the bezel. It has new case chamfers, a decoupling mechanism has been added to the Seiko NH35 movement, the lug-to-lug length is shrinking, and the lip between the lugs that separate the case and bracelet has been removed. Alongside all of this, the bracelet has been updated accordingly and includes a quick-change function. These are all minor tweaks to an already easy-to-love design (I still own and love the yellow dial Retrospect II), but each change is an incremental improvement that will be appreciated by all. You can expect these to be formally announced and available shortly.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Baltic Aquascaphe Dual-Crown*
> 
> View attachment 15837758
> 
> 
> Another recent launch, and one that's currently in for review here at Watchuseek, the Baltic Aquascaphe Dual-Crown is the latest in a slew of dual crown compressor-style watches to surface from smaller brands in the last couple of years. Credit where credit is due, Baltic has hit all the key touch points to make this piece a winner. The size-39mm diameter, 47mm lug-to-lug, and 11.9mm thick-lands in a great sweet spot that will fit a wide range of wrists comfortably. The relatively flat profile and long lug length give it more substance than other 39mm options out there, without becoming oversized like the 42mm Longines Legend Diver. It's setting crown is screw-down with a single pull-out position (thanks to the Miyota 9039), whereas the bezel setting crown does not. That said, there's enough resistance when setting to keep it from inadvertently wandering. Preorders continue until early May, with deliveries in September. There are three references in total, including the blue dial above, a black dial, and an additional black dial reference in a black PVD case.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Ming 17.09*
> *
> View attachment 15837767
> *
> 
> Let's talk about this one for a moment, as the latest Ming watches launch triggered yet another typhoon of debate across the watch world. Speaking of the watch itself, it remains true to the Ming design ethos, is beautifully detailed, and while some will claim these watches are overpriced, most who've handled them will beg to differ-myself included. Like the Nodus, I still own my Ming 17.03 GMT, and aside from the crown riding a bit low in the case there isn't a single detail on the watch I dislike, nor do I question the value of its list price.
> 
> The sticking point with Ming for a lot of folks is the production volume, as well as the scarce availability. The same way many of us can't be bothered to care about steel Rolex releases because they're impossible to get your hands on, many of us don't want to contend with the ultra-narrow ordering window for a new Ming that tends to sell out within 5 minutes or less. This go around, Ming attempted to do something different, by opening up a preorder batch of watches. These were not limited in volume, and the idea was that anyone who wanted to order one could get their order in within the prescribed time frame without fear of stock running out. That said, this system isn't without its flaws either.
> 
> My main issue with this, and the issue that many others have with it, is that this was a pre-order for a production run whose deliveries aren't slated to start until March of 2021, and holding your spot meant a 50% deposit (roughly 975 CHF, if I recall correctly). On one hand, if you really really really want the watch, this is your only real option to get your hands on one. On the other, That's a long time to effectively be giving Ming an interest-free loan while waiting for your watch. If it were me? I'd hold my funds for something else that sparks my interest, but then again I already have the other reference in the collection. I'm not opposed to a pre-order system, and they've proved to work well for some brands, but the idea of a 11+ months is a bit of a touch pill to swallow. Yes, there are other brands that can leave you waiting as long or longer, but in those cases we're talking a different spectrum of brands altogether (Dufour, Akrivia, Gronefeld, and others).
> 
> The reality of the matter is this. Ming's watches remain very popular, and regardless of what any of us in the industry say or do, Ming is by no means beholden to us to change his practices, increase his production volume, or really even listen to or care about any of this. He's making great watches, and unless things change, there will still be a healthy line of people waiting to pull the trigger.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Nivada Grenchen Depthmaster*
> 
> View attachment 15837782
> 
> And now for something completely different, though unfortunately another watch that's presently sold out (more are coming in July, so we're told), this is the Nivada Grenchen Depthmaster. Known to most vintage collectors as the "Pac-Man" due to the peculiar design of its indices, this is the third big launch from the brand that was brought back to life in 2018. For those of you drawing parallels to Vostok in the comments, the original Nivada Grenchen Depthmaster that this is based on is from 1965, pre-dating anything you may be calling it a homage of. For those less keen on the Pac-Man dial, there are also references of the Depthmaster available with more conventional numerals on the dial.
> 
> As it stands, the brand solely focuses on reissues of historic Nivada Grenchen models, but based on my experience with the mouthful of a Chronomaster Aviator Sea Diver, this is a brand that's been putting in a lot of work to get all of the details just right. A vintage reissue might not be your cup of tea, but if it is, it's a damned good one. The reissue Depthmaster has been thoroughly modernized, with the use of a sapphire crystal and helium escape valve in order to achieve its 1,000m water resistance. To stick with an authentic feel, its case size has increased by a modest 1mm over the original, measuring 39mm in diameter and 47mm lug-to-lug.
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Halios Universa*
> 
> *
> View attachment 15837823
> *
> Speaking of watches that are hard to get and/or involve a fair amount of waiting, Enter the Halios Universa. Halios has been in the game for 12 years now, and its cult following is as strong as ever. These watches may take whispers of influence here and there from decades past, but by and large every Halios reference has its own unique vibe all while seeming part of one cohesive collection. In the case of the Universa, we're looking at a 38mm tool-meets-field watch, powered by a Sellita SW 210-1 hand-wound movement. The big change with the Universa is the production process. Previously, most of the Halios watch production would take place offshore, with final QC and shipping taking place in Vancouver, Canada. With the Universa, the assembly of watches is also taking place in Vancouver, and the watches are being released in small batches as they are completed. Even with this added production cost, the Universa remains at a very respectable $735 price of entry (plus global shipping).
> 
> *Learn More*
> 
> *Autodromo Group B Night Stage III*
> View attachment 15837831
> 
> Last but certainly not least, this latest edition of the ultralight ultra-slim Autodromo Group B hit the market, dubbed the Night Stage III. It's currently in pre-order stage for $975, with deliveries coming in May. Limited to only 200 pieces, the new reference maintains all of the same automotive-inspired style of its predecessors, and odds are if you're not a car geek at all this will do nothing for you. Powered by a Miyota 9015, the titanium 39mm case is only 9mm thick, and even when fitted on its integrated bracelet, this thing is a featherweight on the wrist. If the retro funk red and black dial is a bit intense for your tastes, Autodromo offers a more "tame version" of the Group B Series 2. It's worth noting that if you're only familiar with the early version of this watch, long gone are the pass-through style lugs. These newer models can all be fitted with conventional straps if desired.
> 
> *Learn More*


Farers are absolutely beautiful and high quality watches. Great assessment.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Yes to Nivada.


----------



## Squirrelly

JustinMFrost said:


> Was this a 2021 launch?


Hmmm ----- I guess I didn't interpret this as "New" watches introduced in 2021.


----------



## beany_bot

Does anyone else get (maybe unjustifiably) nervous about buying a micro brand? I'm just nervous buying something where the quality hasn't been proven yet. I know thats a bit unfair because how will a brand ever get respect with that attitude but equally, of 100 microbrands that come along, maybe only 5 will have a truly quality product and "survive". Just seems like Russian roulette. Also resale value tends to be very poor.


----------



## jmichaelc

beany_bot said:


> Does anyone else get (maybe unjustifiably) nervous about buying a micro brand?


That depends upon the price and the brand. If the brand has been around for a while, and their prices are low/average for the movements they offer, that's fine by me. My assumption is already that resale value will not be all that good, and that the brand may not be around in 5-15 years. But if it's a good price for a standard movement, which will be easy to replace later on, and the watch has decent quality and materials, then okay. Phoibos and San Martin have both been around long enough for me to trust that their products are good enough. If I need a new NH35, 9015, or SW-200 movement later on, I can do that.


----------



## V.I.T.

Is Christopher Ward considered a microbrand? Their new 'Sealander' releases from last week are stunning!


----------



## Chaos_meme

This is dink level advertising.... did Big Ben buy some influence here?


----------



## Jbrowland

Every time someone mentions micro brands not having longevity and history, I am reminded that Invicta has been around for well over 100 years. 

I’m teasing of course, because I get why some would justifiably be worried. That said, I keep trying to move up market and have purchased Tudor and Oris and the like. They are nice watches. For me personally though, I always enjoy a micro purchase more. The experience is a big part of it. I keep returning to micros. I get to talk to the owners who love to talk to customers and share their story. I get a watch that I’ll likely never see in the wild and I get specs that Seiko would charge triple for. I also like that the little guy and gal are out there and are creating on a small and personal scale. It seems more authentic and special to me. Brew Watch comes to mind. I love sharing my Brew Watch much more than I do my Tudor and my friends who ask about my watches think that the Brew Watch story is waaaay better. They also like that the little guy is winning. The customer service and passion is unrivaled. 

That said, and to be fair, I have had some amazing customer service and passion from two AD’s when buying big names. Topper‘s in California and Exquisite Timepieces in Florida were wonderful. No. I am not affiliate.


----------



## rcorreale

Atticus Watch should be included here.


----------



## Gebbeth

Has anyone looked at Squale Sub-39 GMT. It’s a beautifully executed watch.


----------



## GeoffNA

That Dietrich SD-1 may be my next purchase.


----------



## Frugalwatcher

I know there any many micros but one Micro that is a quality watch is Helson. You cant beat the quality and movements for the price if wanting a Great Divers Watch


----------



## sergiom4

JamesNgAK said:


> View attachment 15842242
> 
> 
> Just ordered a Direnzo, really love the dial design and the integrated bracelet + block case. Can't wait!


Thank you James!


----------



## jmichaelc

Jbrowland said:


> Every time someone mentions micro brands not having longevity and history, I am reminded that Invicta has been around for well over 100 years.


Too funny! And a good point at the same time.

There is something special about a watch with a story. Sure, there's the original 1953 Submariner, the 55 Bond watch, and the old Tudors, which have their own backgrounds, and I appreciate their histories. But the originals are more expensive that most cars now, and not up to par with modern micros (sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, miyota or better movement).

It's nice to be able wear a watch with current specs from a small brand that's dedicated to bringing out their own designs at reasonable prices, a brand with its own story. Or perhaps an homage to a field watch that I wore 30 years ago that brings up great memories, and which is affordable enough to purchase just for fun. (homage meaning re-interpretation, not necessarily a copy, that's affordable enough to get just for fun).

The micros are free to innovate without alienating conservative customer bases, so they come out with some surprisingly interesting stuff -- though clearly that freedom sometimes results in something only a mother could love.


----------



## RiG

I'm already in for 3 of these the Baltic Ming and Halios, Farer is on the list. Autodromo I've considered many many times. I have a Hemel coming and TB legacy. Hard to balance buying micros with vintage and the usual suspects when there is so much great stuff out there.


----------



## Wolfpack98

beany_bot said:


> Does anyone else get (maybe unjustifiably) nervous about buying a micro brand? I'm just nervous buying something where the quality hasn't been proven yet. I know that's a bit unfair because how will a brand ever get respect with that attitude but equally, of 100 microbrands that come along, maybe only 5 will have a truly quality product and "survive". Just seems like Russian roulette. Also resale value tends to be very poor.


When evaluating a microband that I may not be familiar with I will first try to determine what the movement is. Any respectable microband should be willing to share that, if not, do business elsewhere(i.e. MVMT, DW, etc). Does it handwind, hack, etc. Is the band replaceable(I'm looking at you spinnaker, who i somehow completely overlooked). Then with the proliferation of YouTube reviews you should be able to find a review or two on that company. Maybe not that specific watch but at least you'll see a trend on the companies products if they've been around at least a few years. Lastly, I don't buy watches with the intention of reselling them so that is never a concern. I try to buy watches that I am really excited about the design, flair, whatever floats your boat. And if it turns out I don't particularly like it for some reason then I know that I could expect at best half my money back if it is in good/great condition. Unless it is a more well know micro, but i think you are referencing lesser know brands. If you can't afford to take that sort of hit on one then you should probably look at something a little less expensive. That's my approach at least.


----------



## lunagazer

I admit that a few of these have raised my interest. I like the Nivada Grenchen variations as I know of the original1960's model which i have held & studied. I am also impressed by a couple of others listed here. 
Having said that, there have been a few quite important micro brands missed.
The US brand Traska with the new "FreeDiver" with date window or, their latest Commuter model.
The Singapore based RZE with their outstanding Ultrahex coated Titanium cased diver "Endeavour ". 
The Australian Second Hour brand with their unique take on the everyday/dress watch the "Mandala".
These micros are all producing great watches for their asking prices & have embraced the 2021 theme of colourful & interesting dials & designs & there are still more brands that are worthy of mention here. RLG, Smiths & Weiss for instance.
One could go on...& on, but you get the idea.


----------



## Charliejadk

Fergfour said:


> Five out of seven are 38 or 39mm. Smaller is in (again?). Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliejadk

I don’t like that the trend going smaller. While i don’t like 50mm offerings, I do prefer watches in the 42-44mm range.

I believe that watches are too cool to look like dots on a man’s wrist. However, it is all subjective. So, to each there own!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NDT47

Another great article. Thanks. How about Kurono Tokyo / Chrono Tokyo by Hajime Asaoka? They have many cool watches.


----------



## JustinMFrost

NDT47 said:


> Another great article. Thanks. How about Kurono Tokyo / Chrono Tokyo by Hajime Asaoka? They have many cool watches.


Honestly that's one that slipped my mind that will be added when I update the list. Definitely worthy-I've ordered the Chronograph 2 and am waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## warsh

Gebbeth said:


> Has anyone looked at Squale Sub-39 GMT. It's a beautifully executed watch.


Yes, but overpriced. Can't understand why it sells for 30% more than other squales with comparable specs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gebbeth

warsh said:


> Yes, but overpriced. Can't understand why it sells for 30% more than other squales with comparable specs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably because it's. GMT. Not sure if there are other GMTs in their lineup.


----------



## warsh

Gebbeth said:


> Probably because it's. GMT. Not sure if there are other GMTs in their lineup.


My mistake. I was referring to Squale's Sub-39 line, which has some gorgeous pieces (see below) but all almost 1/3 more expensive than other similar Squales. There is no GMT in this line. Photos borrowed from Gnomon


----------



## No1VIPER

Here's a really nice one from MAS (Matthew & Son). This is the Arcticus. 
It's the second of their watches that I've tried out now. Here's a link to my review of it, if you're interested:















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2017

I love Halios, just fits nice on my wrist


----------



## bigshoe83

I’m on the list for a Helm Khuraburi, i Have heard good things about them.


----------



## mudmud

There's an interesting one currently on Kickstarter, by Atowak. Still thinking whether I should get one or not. Comes in a few different colours.


----------



## john.teets

The Autodromo dial gives me Hunt for the Red October vibes, in the best possible way


----------



## JLittle

Like I said when this article first came out, I like that Nodus...and my wife bought it for me for our anniversary.


----------



## Watchoss

Just backed atowak.
Nth watch is one of my favorite. 
Not sure if stowa is a "micro" but it kind of has that feel to it. 
Oh, and Lorier.









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Micro of the year is the Halios Universa. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justinloos88

I vote for Halios


----------



## Rojote

Not telling.


----------



## medic1

Just stumbled on this thread. Anything look familiar?


----------



## Saswatch

medic1 said:


> Just stumbled on this thread. Anything look familiar?
> View attachment 16134921


Both have baton indices and white dials?


----------



## Jhutch50

+1 for Halios


----------



## usd97

Wow I like this list. Kurono should be on here too imo


----------



## capgoods

I may have to make way in my collection for the halios universa. I think i can stare at that dial throughout the day.


----------



## Ipracs

Very good read, you peaked my interest in some different microbands. I'm always looking for a watch that pops with color.


----------



## 0907St. Angel

Good info! It looks great and attractive.


----------



## mylesofsmyles

Does Islander count as a microbrand?


----------



## JustinMFrost

mylesofsmyles said:


> Does Islander count as a microbrand?


I would say technically yes, though their entire catalog is effectively homage builds. Credit where credit is due, some of them are very interesting, including this reference. Feels a bit "Seiko Meets Doxa", plus I'm a sucker for a lume dial.









Islander Luminous Dial Automatic Dive Watch with AR Sapphire Crystal, and Luminous Ceramic Bezel Insert #ISL-70


Islander ISL-70 Automatic Dive Watch with AR sapphire crystal, solid link bracelet, Luminous ceramic bezel insert, and luminous dial.




longislandwatch.com


----------



## watchman600

@JustinMFrost Microbrands are GREAT. Impossible to limit to just 4 brands!
The Islander 04 is amazing...
especially with the strapcode endmill bracelet (that I added to it).
The Nodus Avalon blue is awesome. Maybe the Retrospect too.
And the Halios Seaforth sunburst grey looks amazing too.

Other microbrands that I find are great are:
Steinhart, Christopher Ward, NTH, Scurfa, Helm, Traska, Direnzo, 
Richard LeGrand, Straton, Helson, and of course, Zelos.
They all offer SUCH great value and variety and are nice quality watches.


----------



## JustinMFrost

watchman600 said:


> @JustinMFrost Microbrands are GREAT. Impossible to limit to just 4 brands!
> The Islander 04 is amazing...
> especially with the strapcode endmill bracelet (that I added to it).
> The Nodus Avalon blue is awesome. Maybe the Retrospect too.
> And the Halios Seaforth sunburst grey looks amazing too.
> 
> Other microbrands that I find are great are:
> Steinhart, Christopher Ward, NTH, Scurfa, Helm, Traska, Direnzo,
> Richard LeGrand, Straton, Helson, and of course, Zelos.
> They all offer SUCH great value and variety and are nice quality watches.


I'm actually just about to update the list with 8-10 more watches that have launched this year


----------



## mylesofsmyles

Well if Islander is in the mix, it gets my vote all day long. Having owned many Seiko 5's and a couple Orient's (all modded), the Islanders blow my mind right out of the box. I have one, another coming and two more I am eyeing.


----------



## robaruba

Lots of great options here. I love the 70s vibe of the latest Brew release!


----------



## BTNMNKI

The more I look at that Direnzo the more I like it, but... Says on their page that the crown for the internal bezel is screw-down. For increased water resistance. And you're not supposed to pull the crown out while submerged, right? So how the heck do you use the dive bezel then?


----------



## Robotaz

BTNMNKI said:


> The more I look at that Direnzo the more I like it, but... Says on their page that the crown for the internal bezel is screw-down. For increased water resistance. And you're not supposed to pull the crown out while submerged, right? Do how the heck do you use the dive bezel then?


You set a dive bezel before you enter the water.


----------



## TimeWellSpent

I should not have read this article - made me spontaneously buy another watch. I guess I’ll sleep in the dog house for a while… 🙄


----------



## sergiom4

BTNMNKI said:


> The more I look at that Direnzo the more I like it, but... Says on their page that the crown for the internal bezel is screw-down. For increased water resistance. And you're not supposed to pull the crown out while submerged, right? Do how the heck do you use the dive bezel then?


As Robotaz said.. also there are different philosophies about this, mine is I prefer to ensure a good WR for most of the kind of use, at the end of the day is an elegant sport watch, not a toolish one…


----------



## BTNMNKI

Robotaz said:


> You set a dive bezel before you enter the water.


I thought it was for timing decompression stops? Thus necessitating being able to turn it while submerged. At least that's what I've read.


----------



## Tackman

Nice list


----------



## Robotaz

BTNMNKI said:


> I thought it was for timing decompression stops? Thus necessitating being able to turn it while submerged. At least that's what I've read.


I thought those were saturation divers only, which I also assumed could be rotated under water.

You have me realizing I really don’t know and could be wrong.


----------



## nestorp11

Many brands here I haven’t seen before. Thanks for the info!


----------



## watchmenottv

I feel like Lorier should've been mentioned. In my opinion they're one of the best microbrands on the market.


----------



## lobefin

Boy, that black-dial Brew watch hit me like a ton of bricks. Excellent finish, playful design, AND it's my size? That never happens. Probably for the best for my wallet that it's sold out already.

Thanks for the write-up.


----------



## spoolmakdays

I definitely like a lot of Farer offerings, as well as the Baltic compressor. I've been slow to warm up to Ming, but I'm beginning to see its merits from a design point of view. It's so hard to come up with something new that looks good, most attempts are rather jarring on the eyes. That's the problem I have with a lot of micros, in order to stand out or be different, they use questionable design cues.


----------



## unwindtime

I stopped reading at “quartz”.


----------



## watchbobby

In my relatively short venture into watch wearing /collecting (+/- 20 years or so) I've always stuck with the tried and trued brands, primarily a few of the well-known Swiss and Japanese industry "giants". But damn these microbrands got something going on. Beautiful and innovative designs apparently using the same components, in most cases, as the established brands but at a much better cost-performance ratio. Kind of like generic drugs, if you get the analogy. However, while I'll take a generic over a mainstream drug any day, I've yet to delve into watch microbrands. I may have to add a whole new category to my current affordable and pseudo-luxury (i.e., almost affordable) collection.


----------



## SebM

watchmenottv said:


> I feel like Lorier should've been mentioned. In my opinion they're one of the best microbrands on the market.
> View attachment 16171056
> View attachment 16171062
> View attachment 16171063


They tick all the boxes for me (especially the 36mm Falcon). I just wish that there would be a sapphire option (I personally do not care about the period correctness, the warmth of the acrylic reflection, and this kind of thing).


----------



## JustinMFrost

watchmenottv said:


> I feel like Lorier should've been mentioned. In my opinion they're one of the best microbrands on the market.


Lorier makes interesting watches as well, though I don't know that I would class them as being better than anyone on this list. Varying shades of equal, certainly. As with all of this type of story, there's never enough time in the day to be able to include every last brand out there (I can think of 8-10 more that I also could have included). 

On the plus side, this is why we have the thread after the article.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chrispy1

Great article, I wasn't aware Long Island was producing. Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## cammie.FP

Awesome! All of these watches are eyes catching!


----------



## MetalM00316

There’s also The Second Hour from Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## TravisMorgan

I am extremely pleased with my just received Borealis Adraga pre-orders


----------



## mlfloyd1

How about the Ginault Ocean Rover II?
I have one and it’s a nice quality piece.


----------



## TravisMorgan

Relios...love their Solstice...a perfect anything everyday watch from bathing suit to Full business suit


----------



## robaruba

Love my Baltic Aquascape


----------



## Dairygold

Just ordered a Vario 1918 trench watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickjaynes

Thank you for sharing this. I wasn't aware of the Farer. I'll definitely check it out. I have the first Autodromo and I love it. I can attest to their quality.


----------



## Brey17

Dang… Wish I had seen that Direnzo when it launched. How did I miss this thread?


----------



## Imbiton

And then, there is this colorful animal born in 2021









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

“Will return” [emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

